# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The Rainbow . . .

## waffa

*The Rainbow . . .

I See The Sun
Rising On The Sphere
It Pleases My Heart
I Wish U Could Be Near

When I See The Sunset
I Rest Down For A While
At The Ending Of Each Day,
I Think Of You And I Smile

And When Night Shadows Fall,
The Stars Light Our Way.
It Makes Me Think Of You,
Your Words, Whatever You Say

After Every Storm,
I See A Rainbow In The Sky 
It Smoothens My Soul
Like A Gentle Lullaby.

It's Through Your Eyes,
I See The World, I See Everywhere.
And It's At Each Rainbow's End,
I Know I'll Find You There . . .*

----------


## Hina87

awww...so sweet waffa bro :givefl;

----------


## RAHEN

NICE SHARING



 rainbow are itself a beautiful part of nature and brings joy to the viewer.

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## waffa

thnkz hina  n very thnkz RAHEN 4 posting rainbowz here thnkz u 4 sharing n posting here   :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

ur welcome   :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> thnkz hina  n very thnkz RAHEN 4 posting rainbowz here thnkz u 4 sharing n posting here


My pleasure

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

very sweet poem.. Nice one waffa  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

so sweet waffa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

thnkz u all dearz :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Sweet  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

kon  :Big Grin:   poem ya  aham aham 


lolz jokin thnkz  dear

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Obviously the poetry Wafa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

just jokin  :Big Grin: 

i knw that

----------

